# Is there a school in Kansas City, MO.?



## kenshinhemora (May 6, 2004)

WEll I live in Independence and I was wondering if there was any sword dojos in the metro area that anyone knows about. It's really hard to teach yourself and you don't know if it's correct or not. So if anyone could tell me that would be nice=)
:jedi1:


----------



## Charles Mahan (May 10, 2004)

Seems I've heard of dojos in the KC area.  Go search the archives over at http://www.e-budo.com  Check in the Sword Arts forum.  If nothing turns up, put a query in the Sword Arts forum.  I'm sure someone will point you towards something in your general area.  

PS.  Be sure to sign with your real name at E-budo.  It's a rather strictly enforced rule there.


----------

